# Indiana tractor show, Sept. 9-11, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sept. 10-12, 2004 * Sept. 9-11, 2005
CUMBERLAND COVERED BRIDGE FESTIVAL · ANTIQUE ENGINE, CAR & TRACTOR SHOW
Northeast of Matthews, IN at the Cumberland Covered Bridge
(765) 998-2928 fax (765) 998-1745 E-mail: [email protected]
$2 Adults (11 and older), children free

Walk or drive through the 1877 Cumberland Covered Bridge for unique craft exhibits, continuous live entertainment, a variety of food, antique engines, cars & tractors, pony rides, a camel exhibit, kids amusement rides, a children’s money sand pit, a steam–powered sawmill, flea markets, an antique tractor pull, a senior citizens tent, and Matthews Lions Club frosted malts.


----------



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been there the last two years, with my 1/3 scale straw baler. It made the local news paper front page both years. Planning on being there this year (2014) will be interesting to see if it will be on the front page three years in a row. javahjoeo, from Kokomo, IN.


----------



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

javahjoeo said:


> I have been there the last two years, with my 1/3 scale straw baler. It made the local news paper front page both years. Planning on being there this year (2014) will be interesting to see if it will be on the front page three years in a row. javahjoeo, from Kokomo, IN.


Yep! Made it 3 years in a row. I didn't attend this year 2016


----------

